# Repotting masdevallias



## papheteer (Mar 7, 2013)

The 3 masdies that i got are all in pots so small i have to water every 2 days. I am thinking of repotting them in bigger pots. But they are in flower and there are some buds as well. Can I repot them even when in flower or do i have to wait till they're doing blooming? Also does bark in plastic pots work for them? Thanks!!


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 7, 2013)

I would wait just because there is less-of-a-change of anything breaking.

I know masd like tone pretty moist and kept cool.

I believe, I have seen them in bark before.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Mar 7, 2013)

I'd wait to repot. I've seen them in bark before, but they didn't look near as nice as ones in sphagnum.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 7, 2013)

I repot mine in spike and bud all the time. Most of hte time they do fine, sometimes they blast. Its up to them. 

If you're going to overpot masdevallias, use medium bark. If you use fine bark, the bottom will get soggy and rot the roots. I'd topdress with a fine bark mix.

Kyle


----------



## keithrs (Mar 7, 2013)

I have also repotted while there in bloom. As long as there roots aren't messed with too much you'll be fine. I like clay pots with CHC-green moss mix or 50/50 med/small bark mix(orchiata) depending on my personal feeling at the time. Bark is far more common. I do admit that I like to water but most can take semi-dry periods more than most think.


----------

